# New additions - Guess?



## paphioboy (Sep 8, 2011)

A few recent and not so recent additions. Wanna guess what they are? *Hint: all of them have something in common, and its not that they're seedlings* 

#1 (top) and 2 (bottom) in the same pot:






#3:





#4:


----------



## eggshells (Sep 8, 2011)

#2 adductum, #!anitum, bottom is a #4roth. middle is #3randsii... all are multi-florals? Lol


----------



## John Boy (Sep 8, 2011)

all sanderianum primary Multis?


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Haha... Eggshells, all are multiflorals  but there is another similarity... 

John Boy, no sandie...


----------



## Marco (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a feeling theres a stonei in there, possibly #1 or # 3

Commonality is that they're all paphs! are you trying to be smart with us? oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 8, 2011)

haha... no, Marco... there really is something else in common among them that sets them aside from most other paphs


----------



## John Boy (Sep 8, 2011)

I have it: 
*You haven't ripped them off a cliff!* oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 8, 2011)

> You haven't ripped them off a cliff!



 Yes, all seedlings from flask, not from the wild. LOL. Ok, I will give the hint that makes them easier to guess: all of them are albino


----------



## eggshells (Sep 8, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Yes, all seedlings from flask, not from the wild. LOL. Ok, I will give the hint that makes them easier to guess: all of them are albino



Well there goes all my guesses. I give up. You got to tell us or I'm gonna go nuts!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2011)

I was going to say that they are albino. What did you get?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 8, 2011)

LoL 
Can you tell that few of us like guessing games? :wink:


----------



## Marco (Sep 8, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Haha... Eggshells, all are multiflorals  but there is another similarity...



You got them all as a birthday present!

Wait no real guess now. They're philipinense and haynaldianum


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2011)

Albino? Album???


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 8, 2011)

They are:

#1. kolopakingii var. album (var. katherinae) x sib ('Albino Beauty' AM/AOS x 'Green Delight' HCC/AOS)

#2. philippinense var. alba x sib ('In-Charm' x 'MS#5')

#3. Kolosand 'Green Wonder' AM/AOS x lowii var alba 'Albino Beauty' CHM/AOS

#4. Alex Spots alba (kolopakingii var. alba 'Fast Company' x lowii var. alba 'Albino Beauty' CHM/AOS')

   Does anyone have any pointers regarding the parents or the specific crosses, if you happen to have one of the same (which one is faster growing etc?). BTW, another similarity: I got all of them from ebay!


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 8, 2011)

Kolo Album????????where Did You Get From???????????????????


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2011)

:clap: Looking forward to photos of their blooms!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 8, 2011)

dodidoki said:


> Kolo Album????????where Did You Get From???????????????????



I think the crosses are from Sam Tsui, Orchid Inn USA.. I got them from ebay from different sellers.


----------

